# Can anyone recommend a good vacuum cleaner?



## aeposten (Sep 19, 2006)

So, yesterday my vacuum cleaner stopped working.The motor started smoking and then it just shut itself down. I think it's because of all the extra work it's been doing lately. With therabbits I end up vacuuming every day, sometime twice! My boyfriend and I got our current vacuum cleaner from a yard sale for about $10 a few months ago when we moved in together and realized that neither of us had one. :embarrassed: It didn't work very well to begin with, but it certainly couldn't handle the mess my boys made (hay, foor, litter,etc.). Now we want to get a good one. 

Can anyone suggest any brands that we should check out? we want something sturdy that will be able to handle everything we have to clean up.

Thanks!
-Amy


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Sep 19, 2006)

I have a Hoover Wind Tunnel bagless vac with Hepa filter. I got it for $99 at Target and I LOVE it!

It has a little tool youcan attach to vacuum upholstery. It works great for getting hair off the sofa.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0002HBTA6/ref=pd_rvi_gw_1/102-3000347-6155351?ie=UTF8

This one looks a little different thanmine, but it's basically the same.


----------



## Pipp (Sep 19, 2006)

Mine is ailing, too. 

After a bunch of research, the best bet seems to be the Dyson Animal. It's a bit pricey, $400 or $500 or something,but it's built for stuff like this.  

Mine gotclogged (yet again)yesterday right after Ivacuumed up thisbig ugly spider -- the kind that bite -- and I had to start digging myfingers in there to pullout the blockage.:shock: I do believe the Dyson comes apart in all sorts of places making it easy to pull out hay and hair -- and spiders.

It's an upright/hose combo.

I REALLY want one. Unfortunately, after all these rabbits eating me out of house and home, can't afford one anymore. (Maybe I'll sell my car andride the Dyson). 

sas


EDIT: Here's somebody's blog that talks about vacuum cleaners... it deteriorates into flaming at a few points, but all in all very informative. Mentions a bunch of different brands. 

http://jeremy.zawodny.com/blog/archives/003994.html


----------



## aeposten (Sep 19, 2006)

My boyfriend, the mechanical engineering major,is LUSTING after a Dyson. But so far he hasn't been able to convince met hat we should spend that much money on a vacuum. I did, however, tell him that if he wanted to purchase it himself, that he could go right ahead and do so.

I know if we got a Dyson he would spend most of his time taking it apart, and modifying it to make it work "better . . .":foreheadsmack: 

I will, however, check out the Hoover wind tunnel

-Amy


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Sep 19, 2006)

My husband said Consumer Reports ranked a Sears brand vacuum higher than the Dyson and it's several hundred dollars cheaper.


----------



## Pipp (Sep 19, 2006)

Hmmm... does he remember the model? 

The Hoover Windtunnel cannister has great reviews at Amazon.com. That may be more along the lines of what I'm looking for.

http://www.amazon.com/Hoover-S3765-040-WindTunnel-Electronic-Canister/dp/B00008UI0R/sr=1-1/qid=1158685560/ref=sr_1_1/102-0201780-6937720?ie=UTF8&amp;s=kitchen

sas


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Sep 19, 2006)

*Pipp wrote: *


> Hmmm... does he remember the model?


No, sorry. He looked at it a few months ago before I bought the Hoover Wind Tunnel. I've been happy with the Hoover. I have the upright model.


----------



## pamnock (Sep 19, 2006)

I have a Dirt Devil Vision -- love the bagless uprights!



Pam


----------



## hummer (Sep 19, 2006)

Ours just died a couple of weeks ago so off to Sears we went. I really wanted to get something that would also clean the hardwood floors, the last one we had (forget the brand)was a upright and I don't think it did even a halfway decent job on the floors. So, we went with a Kenmore Progessive canister vacuum and I love it!


----------



## Linz_1987 (Sep 19, 2006)

Dysons are definetly the best make, but they are realy heavy! And very expencive yes. 

My hoover is called Miele Cat and Dog. Its designed to get uphair etc that are really inbedded into your carpets etc. It is a really good alternitive hoover


----------



## missyscove (Sep 19, 2006)

We have a dyson that we got from sears a few years back for $400, my mom loves loves loves it. It's great for the hair (we have two golden retirevers in addition to the bunny). I definately recommend it, we haven't had any problems whatsoever with it.


----------



## JimD (Sep 20, 2006)

*hummer wrote:*


> Ours just died a couple of weeks ago so off to Sears wewent. I really wanted to get something that would also cleanthe hardwood floors, the last one we had (forget the brand) was aupright and I don't think it did even a halfway decent job on thefloors. So, we went with a Kenmore Progessive canister vacuumand I love it!


Same here.
We had a Sears canister for years. It worked great, but the belt on thefloor attachment would need replacing every year or so. The last timeit needed to be replaced, my wife decided to by a new vac instead.
She bought an upright...AND I HATE IT!!! It's doesn't clean aswell....it's heavy...the hose for the attachments is too short....hayclogs it up really easy, etc.

Anybunnie have an Oreck???

For our new bunnie room I'm planning on using a shop-vac with a realloooong hose on it. I'd like to put the vac outside and run the hose inthrough the window so the noise doesn't upset the bunnies.

`jim


----------



## Haley (Sep 20, 2006)

To avoid blockages in your upright, get ahandheld dirt devil! They work great for picking up things like hay andpoops..plus you can just dump it right out, so no clogging.

I think I might shriverl up and die without my hand held vac. I use itdaily, plus use it before vacuuming to pick up anything I think mightclog.

Plus they only cost like 25 bucks


----------



## aeposten (Sep 20, 2006)

I think my boyfriwend and I are going to hit upa few stores and check out some of the different vacuums that some ofyou suggested.

Our former vacuum is an upright and it was pretty awful. I'm so anal about having clean floors and it drove me crazy.

-Amy


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Sep 20, 2006)

*JimD wrote: *


> I'd like to put the vac outside and run the hose in through the window


We have a Filter Queen. Onlyproblem is the belt keeps breaking onthe carpet cleaner. And thebagless cannister is reallymessy when it's time to empty it.

The suction is good.Never had a blockage, but I dopush a broom stick handle throughthe hose to keep it clear. 

When I first started to vacuumPebbles, I connected two hosestogether to keep the motor faraway. But Pebbles didn't careless, so I discarded the sparehose. Now the vacuumsits by her cage, so Ican vacuum the straypoos, hair and hay daily.

Rainbows!


----------



## JimD (Sep 20, 2006)

*Pet_Bunny wrote:*


> *JimD wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I'd like to putthe vac outside and run the hose in through the window
> ...


I wish I could run it without the bunnies minding, but S'more and MooShboth freak out when I do. We suspect that's how MooSh hurt her foot afew weeks ago.

Benji is also very sensitive to dust and gets runny eyes after we usethe vac in their room. Currently I wrap a sheet around the vac when Ihave to run it in the bunnie room. 

I tried hooking up a long hose (pool vac hose) a while back and itended up making a sound like a fire signal.WOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!! That REALLY freaked out thebuns.

I need to find a hose that's a larger diameter. Someone suggested thehose that is used for rain gutter down spouts. Its a 4 - 5 inchdiameter and can be bought in a variety of lengths.


----------



## Mr. Ici (Apr 8, 2009)

I think I'm a bit late, but I'll add my piece just for future reference.

We've got an Electrolux Ergoeasy. It costs between Â£70-Â£90 and is great for sucking up hay and poos!

http://www.google.co.uk/products?q=...a=X&oi=product_result_group&resnum=1&ct=title

I've never had a non-upright before, but for cleaning up after the bun-buns, this is a great vaccuum cleaner.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Apr 8, 2009)

I have the Hoover Deluxe Elite Rewind. That doesn't exactly roll off the tongue, now does it? 

It has:
- Lifetime Hepa Filter.
- 24 foot cord reel (I'm lazy and don't like winding up cords, so I press a button).
- Bagless design w/ EZ empty dirt cup (which is easy to dump/clean).
- Comes with a pet hair cleaning tool.
- Air flow indicator.

I guess my mum got mine at Best Buy. We really love this thing. It's bright red (in case anyone goes to look for it). Also, it comes with all of the little attachments for the hose. The hose comes off the back and you can just attach whatever is needed. It has 3 attachments; the edging tool, the upholstery thingy, and the pet hair one. The pet hair one has its own bristles that rotate when you add suction from the hose. It works great! I can get everything done with the one vacuum (as opposed to my mum's big fancy, clunky vacuum + handheld mini cleaner).


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 8, 2009)

*We just got a Lift-Off Revolution Pet Vacuum from Bissel. LOVE it. It has a clear hose so when we get a clog we can see where it is. Mind ya its amazing cleaning up after the bunnies.*

*Bissel Lift-Off Revolution Pet Vacuum *

*We want this next...*

Bissel ProHeat 2x


----------



## BethM (Apr 8, 2009)

I just got a Dyson in January. I'd been wanting one for awhile, and finally bit. I did manage to get mine on sale, for about half price.

I got the DC18 Slim, which is smaller and lighter than the other models. It really isn't heavy at all, and is fabulous. The exhaust air has a seperate filter so dust isn't thrown back into your air as you go. I used the old vacuum in the dining room (low use room) 2 days before the Dyson came, then used the Dyson in there, and was amazed at how much stuff came out of the carpet.

My Dyson replaced an upright Dirt Devil, which was a nightmare. The filter ($20/each) had to be replaced ever few months, and the exhaust blew dusty air right back out into my apartment. So much for cleaning. We probably spent more, overall, on that than we did on the Dyson, which has a washable lifetime HEPA filter.

P.S. The only difference between the regular models and the Animal models is the attachments that come with it.


----------



## Mr. Ici (Apr 8, 2009)

Comes with the usual washable HEPA filter, attachments et al but the best thing about it is that it's easy to take apart when the inevitable clump of hay gets stuck somewhere.


----------



## BethM (Apr 8, 2009)

I want to add about the Dyson......

Amelia has always been deathly afraid of my old vacuum. Every time I vacuumed, she would cower in her house until it was over. The Dyson is much quieter than my old Dirt Devil bagless upright. While I'm vacuuming, she will come out and check it out, sniff the end of the hose, and sit and eat. 

So it's nicer for me, and for the bunnies!



For anyone looking for a Dyson, but has time to wait....They periodically discontinue models, and those ones will be deeply discounted for awhile to get rid of them. (Mine's a discontinued model, I got it for half price with free shipping; still covered by the 5-year warranty.) 

I believe right now, Dyson has a $100 off deal if you order from their website. There's also a different deal, you can get a free Dyson handheld if you spend more than $499. This one's good at retailers like Macys, Best Buy, Target, etc.

Macys.com has the DC14, with an accessory kit, on sale, but it ends today (March 8).



(I read a forum geared to finding good deals on things, Dysons are really popular there. With some patience, you can get good discounts on these. That's how I found mine on sale.)


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Apr 8, 2009)

http://www.bissell.com/Products/c/UprightVacuum/p/4104powergroompet/product.aspx

I have the bissel power groom , in the same lines as Jadeicing's , and i like it too because it has a clearish hose so if there is a clog you will be able to see where in the hose it is. I am KILLER on vaccums, i break every vac i have once a year and have to replace it so i am scared to get a Dyson because if i pay that price for one i will never be able to buy a vac again,lol. The thing i like about mine is the clear hose, and the filter part inside the canister is just a hard rubber that you can easily take out and wash, so no smell from a paper type filter. The other filter at the bottom is a piece of foam that is easily washed too, this is great for me because i dont have to keep buying all these filters and thing for the vaccumm


----------



## EileenH (Apr 8, 2009)

I have the Dyson Animal Upright, and I love it, but it does get clogged (I have 3 cats and a big NZW bunny.) Even so, it does a great job. And it does come apart for you to find where the clog is.

If you buy one at Bed, Bath & Beyond, you can use the 20% off coupon for it - it comes up to something like $110 off!

Make sure you register it when you get it - we did and were able to call tech support to find out where it was clogged when we couldn't find it on our own.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Apr 8, 2009)

I just got that vacuum and LOVE IT. It's so much better than the one we had.


*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> I have the Hoover Deluxe Elite Rewind. That doesn't exactly roll off the tongue, now does it?
> 
> It has:
> - Lifetime Hepa Filter.
> ...


----------



## sephira (Apr 8, 2009)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> *We just got a Lift-Off Revolution Pet Vacuum from Bissel. LOVE it. It has a clear hose so when we get a clog we can see where it is. Mind ya its amazing cleaning up after the bunnies.*
> 
> *Bissel Lift-Off Revolution Pet Vacuum *
> 
> ...



That's the vacuum I have and I love it too! It's great for the cat and dog fur and the bunny poops!

I'm with you on the ProHeat too!!!! That'll be my next big purchase!


----------



## hartleybun (Apr 8, 2009)

having killed vacuum cleaners in the past i now have a morphy richards cyclonic bagless cylinder. it's designed for pet hairs - useful with two labradors and bunnies. a whole range of tools and two hoses - one is extra long for stairs. it's also very easy to unclog

am very pleased so far - took over an hour choosing it as we tested everyone in the store on their floor. it's also quite light - i found the dysons very heavy.

it must be quite good as ive had it a year and it's still going.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Apr 8, 2009)

*BethM wrote: *


> I just got a Dyson in January. I'd been wanting one for awhile, and finally bit. I did manage to get mine on sale, for about half price.



I've got lots of time and still waiting for a good deal for a Dyson. They never go on sale here but I know exactly what I want. It is the Dyson AnimalDC23 canister which is what SOOOSKA has. The canister has a longer hose and you don't have to lift the vacuum up like a upright. But I believe the upright models has a stronger suction.

Since the Dyson have been out for several years now, other brands have copied or made their models similar to Dyson for a lower price.

Like I said, I have time before I need another vacuum so when a good deal comes around, I will be ready.

By the way, I have the Dyson Handheld vacuum. I use it everyday to clean up the bunnies cages for hair and poops, and I just love it.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Apr 8, 2009)

We have a Dyson! I've been converted to them ever since my mum and dad got the very first model years ago. It's still going to this day, although they replaced it- it now lives with my friend lol.

We have this one:

http://www.dyson.co.uk/store/product.asp?product=DC19


We got it in an Argos clearance store at Christmas. It's meant to be Â£187 but we paid Â£110! 

It's really good at getting all the bunny hair up- I've just been vaccuming under our bed as it was looking like Narnia under there with all of Dotty's fur, and it even got it all off the tightweave mats we have. It does get clogged, but only if I try to suck up piles of hay with it lol, and it's quite easy to unclog- the hose unattaches at the base of the vaccum so you can easily just pull the offending items out.

I'd love one of the cylinder ones that wrap around so they store better, but I don't think I'd go for an upright because I'd never be able to get it up and down the stairs :expressionless


----------



## whaleyk98 (Apr 8, 2009)

I will never go back to a regular vacuum. I use a shopvac and they are the best thing next to sliced wheat bread. I can clean cages...I have rats too, and the floors and everything else without a care. Its great!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Apr 8, 2009)

*whaleyk98 wrote: *


> I will never go back to a regular vacuum. I use a shopvac and they are the best


I have the Filter Queen for regular cleaning, a large 6 HPshopvacwith the2 1/2" hose for the rabbit run, and the Dyson Handheld for the cages. I still sweep up hay and larger debris before I vacuum though.


----------



## Brandy456 (Apr 8, 2009)

Dyson has some pretty goods ones. You should go to a home depot and talk with a sales person.


----------



## BethM (Apr 8, 2009)

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> *BethM wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I just got a Dyson in January. I'd been wanting one for awhile, and finally bit. I did manage to get mine on sale, for about half price.
> ...


Keep your eyes out for when Dyson changes their model numbers, and you can pick up the "old" model for a decent price. 

I might look into the Dyson handheld, if I can find that for a good price. I currently have a Black&Decker handheld. It is ok, and I like that it folds up for storage, but the wand part of it is really narrow, and any amount of hay clogs it up. It's fine for hair and poops, or for cleaning out the car, but not so good whenever hay is involved. (And hay is ALWAYS involved at my house!)


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Apr 9, 2009)

*BethM wrote: *


> I might look into the Dyson handheld, if I can find that for a good price.


I got my Dyson handheld for $99.00.  I was able to use some gift vouchers from Linen and Things. The only problem with the Dyson is that the power drains the battery very quickly, so you are limited with the amount of time you could use it before having to recharge it again.It is prefect for fast easy jobsbut for any extended time,you will run out of battery. However it works well for me and I don't think I would settle for anything else.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 14, 2009)

We have one of the upright Dyson's and it's awesome! We just love it!


----------



## pamnock (Apr 14, 2009)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> *We just got a Lift-Off Revolution Pet Vacuum from Bissel. LOVE it. It has a clear hose so when we get a clog we can see where it is. Mind ya its amazing cleaning up after the bunnies.*
> 
> *Bissel Lift-Off Revolution Pet Vacuum *
> 
> ...



Home Depot has the Bissell Pet Hair Eraser Vacuum on sale for $150. I'm thinking about stopping by tonight and getting one. 

I've had a Dirt Devil Vision for a few years, but it just doesn't seem to suction as well anymore and I'm constantly having to scrub the carpets.

Pam


----------



## pamnock (Apr 15, 2009)

Picked it up last night - I really like it 

Pam


----------



## SnowyShiloh (May 18, 2009)

I know this thread is a month old, but our vacuum just bit the dust. I spent about 3 hours (ugh) researching vacuums and we've decided on a refurbished Dyson. It's $200 with free shipping from Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0001MAAWK/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

The reviews are generally good, better than most of the other vacuums actually! I'm a little nervous that it only has a 6 month warranty, but Paul promised we can buy a new one (which costs more than twice as much but has a 5 year warranty) if this one breaks soon. Also some of the reviews said they got kind of beat up vacuums, but the company is really good about sending you a different one if that happens.


----------



## anneq (May 18, 2009)

If you can afford it, buy the Rainbow vacum cleaner:
http://www.rainbowsystem.com/rainbowsystem/main/?lg=english

these are handed down to kids lol - they can vacum up water, dirt (use mine in the garage and porch)8yrs.later and it's still working like a charm.


----------



## gentle giants (May 18, 2009)

I have a Dyson for my house, and I love it. The only problem I have with it is that it tends to push around bunny pebbles rather than pick them up. It does great picking up hay and stuff like that though, and itdoes really fabulous picking up all the dog, cat and bunny fur in the carpets. My parents have a Filter Queen which is almost thirty years old and still running great, too. Over the last few years they have had to have the power head rebuilt and replace a couple of hoses, and that is pretty much all the maintenance they have had to do on it. But if you think the Dyson is expensive, wait till you see the price tag on a Filter Queen! They are something like $1500 mabye more now, it's been a few years since I priced one.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (May 18, 2009)

*gentle giants wrote: *


> My parents have a Filter Queen which is almost thirty years old and still running great, too.


We have a Filter Queen. It is quite heavy and bulky for the canister and power head. We had to change the belts for the power head a few times, that I went and bought several belts to keep on hand. It is very messy to empty, and you have to replace the paper filter with a new one every time you open it so you don't void the warranty.

I am waiting to replace it with a Dyson. But Pam seems to like her Bissell Pet Hair Eraser Vacuum, I might take alookat those too.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 18, 2009)

we have a Dyson for the rest of the house--the bunny room has a 16 gal. sears shopvac--never been able to clog it, even cleaning up after 17 bunnies--just dump it out once a week. Run the Dyson over the carpet after the big stuff is eliminated by the shopvac first. And, yes, the Dyson is expensive, but it is so handy and works better than any other vacuum we've ever had.


----------



## RexyRex (May 18, 2009)

*gentle giants wrote: *


> I have a Dyson for my house, and I love it. The only problem I have with it is that it tends to push around bunny pebbles rather than pick them up. It does great picking up hay and stuff like that though, and itdoes really fabulous picking up all the dog, cat and bunny fur in the carpets.


I have a Dyson Animal and I have the same problem with the poops. Mine isn't so great on the hay though. I use a shop vac for the hay/poop messes then go over everything again with the Dyson.

My mom has a Filter Queen as well and LOVES it. She's had that thing for 15 years and it still runs well. She doesn't have animals, soI really can't say how it would hold up to bunny messes.


----------

